# New Changes in NZ immigration for Skilled, help plz !



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

I was browsing the new changes to NZ immigration and there is new point in Skilled Migrant Category that says:

Applicants with qualifications in an area of absolute skill shortage will no longer be able to automatically obtain residence without skilled employment.


Does this mean that i basically can't apply anymore unless i have a skilled employment from NZ? my profession is under absolute skill shortage.


Changes to SMC news item

need ur advise thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

JBY said:


> I was browsing the new changes to NZ immigration and there is new point in Skilled Migrant Category that says:
> 
> Applicants with qualifications in an area of absolute skill shortage will no longer be able to automatically obtain residence without skilled employment.
> 
> ...


That is new.

I read this as 'even if you have over 140 points (which in the past would have given you residency without a job offer), you may now need a job offer in the profession that you are claiming points for before a work to residence is offered'

Just my interpretation. How do others read this?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> That is new.
> 
> I read this as 'even if you have over 140 points (which in the past would have given you residency without a job offer), you may now need a job offer in the profession that you are claiming points for before a work to residence is offered'
> 
> Just my interpretation. How do others read this?


Its scary, i read it out the same way, but its not clear. If its true, this means NZ pretty much closed down their Skilled Immigration Program...It v v difficult to get job offer....

I'm going to apply for EOI anyway, i'll update in the coming weeks if i get rejected cuz i lack the "job offer" . only way to know for sure.


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, we used the Emigration group to process our application and are lucky enough to have got in just before the changes, maybe it would be worth sitting down with an agency to see how strong your application is, and to see if you can enter any other way, it may be worth you getting a working holiday visa or something and getting out there to see some companies/potential employers? Good Luck! x


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

Changes to the Skilled Migrant Category: Residence Criteria/Eligibility


Recent changes to the Skilled Migrant Category (SMC) will mean that fewer people without job offers will arrive in New Zealand with Residence Visas. 

Under the former SMC policy, applicants from overseas may be granted Residence Visas without job offers if they possessed recognised qualifications, relevant work experience, and met the age requirement. 

However, under the new SMC policy, further more strenuous assessments will be made by the immigration officer to determine whether or not an applicant can realise their potential to successfully settle and contribute to New Zealand. 

The changes have been put in place to counteract the growing trend of highly skilled and qualified migrants (without job offers) obtaining Residence Visas prior to arriving in the country, only to end up working in low paid and low skilled positions. These changes will ensure that highly skilled and qualified migrants obtain skilled employment that is relevant to their qualifications and work experience. 

Applicants are now required to obtain an offer of skilled employment in New Zealand and to take up that offer of skilled employment upon arrival. The only exception that can be made to this policy is when a case officer, after further assessment, is completely satisfied that a principal applicant despite not meeting the requirements under SMC 21.5 (a): 

Principal applicants who: 
qualify for 50 points for an offer of skilled employment or current skilled employment in New Zealand for less than 12 months; or 
qualify for 60 points for current skilled employment in New Zealand for twelve months or more; or 
have undertaken full time study for at least two years in New Zealand that has resulted in the award of a Doctorate or Masters degree 
is assessed as having a high potential to readily obtain skilled employment in New Zealand. 
Such applicants will need to demonstrate that they have the ability to settle in and contribute positively to New Zealand. Where this is applicable, the principal applicant and their family members may be granted Resident Visas provided they meet other relevant requirements.


----------



## Hoffman (Oct 24, 2011)

This is like what happened 2 years ago in Canada. No one hires a foreign worker without a visa, and visa is not given without a job offer. I have sent more than 10 mails to job offers explaining how to sponsor a skilled migrant. By the replies received I think that they don't even read the message once I tick the option "not entitled to work in Canda". Canada discarded, now New Zealand too?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hoffman said:


> This is like what happened 2 years ago in Canada. No one hires a foreign worker without a visa, and visa is not given without a job offer. I have sent more than 10 mails to job offers explaining how to sponsor a skilled migrant. By the replies received I think that they don't even read the message once I tick the option "not entitled to work in Canda". Canada discarded, now New Zealand too?


I was offered a job in New Zealand without having a visa in place, my offer and contract stated "subject to obtaining the required visa"


----------

